# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - HTC Golf [ Unlock , Repair , IMEI Change ] Huawei U8230 Full Support

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [22 DEC 2012]  Description :   *Huawei U8230 [ 256MB Hardware ] Repair Dead Boot , Unlocking [ DLL Released ]* Thanks to : " dcserviceteam "*Huawei U8230 [ 512MB Hardware ] Repair Dead Boot , Unlocking [ DLL Released ]* *HTC  Desire C ( HTC Golf ) A320E Model : PL0111000 Repair Dead Boot , Unlock  , IMEI Change , CID Change , SN Change [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *Huawei_U8230_256M.dll Released**Huawei_U8230_512M.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot Unlocking *HTC_Golf.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot Unlocking IMEI Change / Repair CID Change / Repair SN Change / Repair   Files:  HTC_Golf.dll UploadedHuawei_U8230_256M.dll UploadedHuawei_U8230_512M.dll UploadedHuawei U8230 512 MB Full RAW Dump UploadedHuawei U8230 256 MB Full RAW Dump Uploadedالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Repairing with DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Huawei_U8230_256M.dll" or "HTC_Golf.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

